# Newbie Q - Getting a dog in a Mk3?



## RML (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi all

Seriously considering ordering a Mk3 TT after viewing and test driving a couple and loving the car. However I'm a little worried about the practicalities as I have a miniature labradoodle who travels with me about 80% of the time, mostly short trips but I want her to be comfortable (and safe).

I don't need the back seats at all so my plan was to fold them down and have an extended boot; I know she'd fit fine loose, however from a safety and practicality point of view I'd like to have a cage (sat behind the front seats) to put her in, then I can also use rest of boot for other storage without it being able to slide into her. Am I being totally unrealistic? :? . Has anyone managed to get a cage in their TT for a small-ish size dog? I can't find measurements online anywhere on how much height I'd have and over what length (with seats down) so planning a trip to a dealer with a tape measure unless someone already happens to know the dimensions by any chance please?  . Shes somewhere between a cocker and springer spaniel in size (approx 45cm tall) and its mostly the height space in a cage that I'm worried about more than floor space as she fits well and is very happy in the rather petite boot space of my current Mini Cooper S!

Alternatively does anyone else have any other ideas or suggestions for best use of space with a dog in a TT? 

TIA


----------



## Tiger Feet (Mar 1, 2017)

This doesnt really answer your question but may help.

My Lab comes to work with me every day. He fits nicely in the boot with the rear seats still up. He seems to love it more than the big boot on an estate.

Unless your dog is likely to try and jump over the seats towards the front of the car maybe there is no need for a cage?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

This cage is 62(l)x52(h)x45(w) in cm. It does fit in my TT boot, but only just. We don't actually use it for taking the dog in the car though. You would definitely need some padding on the corners to stop it banging into the boot window.

Have you thought of one of those belts that attach to the dog's harness and an isofix point, then just having the dog on the back seat?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

R_TTS said:


> This cage is 62(l)x52(h)x45(w) in cm. It does fit in my TT boot, but only just. We don't actually use it for taking the dog in the car though. You would definitely need some padding on the corners to stop it banging into the boot window.
> 
> Have you thought of one of those belts that attach to the dog's harness and an isofix point, then just having the dog on the back seat?


Definitely needs a harness in that cage... :lol:


----------



## RML (Oct 2, 2017)

Tiger Feet - Thanks  I did think she might squeeze in the boot without putting seats down so glad to know its definitely an option since your lab fits  . I'm currently leaning towards seats down and dog cage as one of the issues I have with my 3 door Mini is that I never use the back seats despite really rather needing the storage as its not easy to get anything in and out of the back. I was supposed to be looking at something more practical like a 5 door hot hatch but was rather distracted from my brief by the TT! I very rarely take more than one passenger so if I operate it as a 2 seater with decent boot I think it could still work for me  . Pooch is pretty good, she won't hop over but does like to put her front feet up on back seats in my Mini and look out the front and although adorable would rather she didn't in new car to keep the seats in good nick!

R_TTS - Amazing thanks! So pleased to see a cage like that fits  . I've thought about using a harness in the back but struggled to get in and out the back seat in the showroom finding the front seat quite hard to move forwards out the way (particularly with my perpetually slightly dodgy back ) so not sure it would be a viable option for me on a regular basis, and can't use front seat as often have boyfriend and dog in at the same time :lol: . Its certainly an option to use a harness in the back if I have to, but at least now I know I can get a cage to fit I know I have multiple options that I can use which is great .
Ps good point about padding, hopefully I could rig something up with some pipe lagging or similar


----------



## Kmacker (Jul 28, 2015)

I take our large retriever regularly in the TT. (He also prefers the back of the TT to my other car, an ASX even with rear seats down!) Anyway we just have rear seats down and bought him a new oval bed, that he fits in snugly (slightly smaller than you would normally get). He's fine in there and doesn't roll about on the twisty bits.  Although he, and the wife weren't too impressed when I showed her launch control 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Cocker & Boston regularly ride in back with rear seats up.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a bichon frise and with the seat up he sits quite happily on a small dog bed on the back seat and with a dog seat belt.As i am short i have front seat quite forward which gives me enough room to put the dog on the back seat.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Plus one for the back seat. My Springer loves it there on a blanket with harness and a belt with a harness clip one end and a seat belt fixing on the other that just goes into the normal seat belt receptacle.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Let's get this straight: you want to know how to convert the TT into a three-door hot hutch?


----------



## RML (Oct 2, 2017)

steve_collier21 said:


> Let's get this straight: you want to know how to convert the TT into a three-door hot hutch?


Haha mmmm maybe?! :lol: . More like a 2 seater sports car with a big boot I guess! I never really use rear seats for passengers anyway so a car with tiny back seats not a massive issue for me as long as I can convert them into boot space if needed  . So pleased that they fold completely flat, great bonus  .


----------



## nickyr (Mar 9, 2016)

My border terrier Dexter sits on the front passenger seat with a small lead that fits into the seatbelt holder on one end and attaches to his collar on the other. If need be he sometimes sits in the back using the same restraint. It's long enough to keep him comfy (he can still stand, sit or lie down) but short enough to keep him safely restrained and away from the driver.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

What ever the car - the dog must be prevented from accessing the front - either by a cage, harness or grill https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway ... s-47-to-58 (57)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

The TT is hugely practical for a coupe. The rear seats, if you can call then that are pretty useless, but once folded and the two parcel shelves are out, there's almost as much room as our Golf R. Obviously you loose out on height, but the surface area with seats folded is excellent. When I can't use the Golf, I will use my TTS for fishing and I can get a weekends' carp fishing gear in it with no problems at all - that's a lot of kit I can tell you. People are often bemused at how I can get all my gear into the car, it's like a Tardis in there :lol: I liken it to the best looking van money can buy - two seats and a big boot, perfect for me


----------

